# catheter during catherterizations injecting medications



## lonocket (Dec 6, 2010)

Please help if you can.  Does anyone have or know any coding information on coding with a clearway catherter during a catherterization injecting medications.  Any information would be extremely helpful.  Thank you                     

Lori Nocket-CPC
Cardiac Associates
240-449-1175


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes I do actually. If you give me a fax # i will fax what I have.I can tell you there is no specific CPT code to describe it and the AMA has concluded that code 37799 unlisted procedure should be reported. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lonocket (Dec 7, 2010)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Yes I do actually. If you give me a fax # i will fax what I have.I can tell you there is no specific CPT code to describe it and the AMA has concluded that code 37799 unlisted procedure should be reported.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Theresa,

Thank you so much my fax number is 301-947-4348.  I will anxiously for your response.  Have a great day.

Lori Nocket CPC
240-449-1175


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 7, 2010)

Lori,
 I sent your fax. If for some reason you do not get it let me know I will refax.


----------



## lonocket (Dec 7, 2010)

Dear Theresa,

Thank you so much it is extremely helpful.  One more question if you don't mind.  Is there a code injection medications that you know of not using the clearway.  Again thank you so much.

Lori Nocket CPC
240-449-1175


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 9, 2010)

Lori,
 I am not sure what you are asking. What are you looking for?


----------

